# [Instalacja]Problemy z fdiskiem (dalej core 2 duo)

## Xyzk

Nie moge przy instalacji uzyć fdiska. Przy komendzie fdisk /dev/sda otrzymuje "unable to open /dev/sda" Mam dysk SATA II, Płyte gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6.

moj lspci:

```

00:00.0 host bridge: Intel Corporation P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation P965/G965 PCI Expess Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI Bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI Bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI Bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8 Family) 4 port Sata IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7900 GTX (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

04:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

SOLVED --> Plyty gigabyte maja domyslnie wylaczana obsluge dyskow SATA, trzeba poprostu zmienic opcje w ustawieniach, ktore widac dopieor po kliknienciu ctrl+1 w BIOSieLast edited by Xyzk on Sat Oct 07, 2006 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

a co mówi fdisk -l?

----------

## argasek

A w /dev jest co trzeba?

```

ls -l /dev/sd*

```

----------

## Xyzk

fdisk -l --> milczy. Wpisuje komende i zadnej odpowiedzi nie ma.

ls -l 

Zawartosc katalogu dev:

bus

cdrom

cdrom1

cdrw

console

core

dvd

dvdrv

fb

fb0

fbsplash

fd

fd0

floppy

full

gpmctl

hdi

initctl

input

kmem

kmsg

log

misc

mouse

null

port

psaux

ptmx

pts

ram0

ram1 (i tutaj pokoleji do ram 15)

ram 15

random

rd

rtc

shm

stderr

stdin

stdout

synth

tts

tty

tty0 (i tutaj od 0 do 63)

urandom

vcs

vcs1

vcs2

vcs3

vcs4

vcs5

vcs6

vcsa

vcsa1

vcsa2

vcsa3

vcsa4

vcsa5

vcsa6

zero

ls -l /dev/sd* nie dziala- nie ma plikow na sd sie zaczynajacych... zreszta widzicie sami.

----------

## argasek

Zatem coś z udevem i/lub nie załadowany moduł kernela sterownika SATA. Przeglądnij lsmod i dmesg. Nie wiem, czy nie będzie potrzebna opcja "doscsi" przy bootowaniu jądra, sterowniki SATA leżą w configu kernela pod SCSI devices, ale nie mam SATA, więc nie będę udawał, że się znam  :Wink: 

----------

## msch

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Zatem coś z udevem i/lub nie załadowany moduł kernela sterownika SATA. Przeglądnij lsmod i dmesg. Nie wiem, czy nie będzie potrzebna opcja "doscsi" przy bootowaniu jądra, sterowniki SATA leżą w configu kernela pod SCSI devices, ale nie mam SATA, więc nie będę udawał, że się znam 

 

jezeli odpalasz livecd bez zadnych dodatkowych parametrow, to nie potrzeba "doscsi". ja strzelam, ze nie jest zaladowany modul odpowiadajacy za scsi - w tym wypadku ata_piix.

```

modprobe ata-piix

```

i powinno dzialac

----------

## Xyzk

Wciaz nie wykrywa... probowalem obu modulow :/

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## Raku

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 04:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
> ```
> ...

 

musisz miec LiveCD z kernelem 2.6.18, zeby to obsłużyć (czytaj - jakieś nieoficjalne LiveCD)

----------

## noobah

A używasz tego dysku pod innm systemem? Czy ten iny system go widzi, czy tez są problemy?

Jeżeli też go nie widzi to radzę w BIOSie poszperać, może coś jest wyłączone?

U mnie bez żadnych dodatkowych modułów się dysk na SATAII odpalił, też mam mobo Gigabyte, ale na chipsecie nForce4. Ale pamiętam że jak raz flashowałem BIOS na nowszy i mi nadpisał ustawienia, to miałem identyczną sytuację.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ```
> 04:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
> ```
> ...

 

A tam zaraz nieoficjalne...

http://kanotix.com/Article181.html

http://kororaa.org/

----------

## Xyzk

 *noobah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> U mnie bez żadnych dodatkowych modułów się dysk na SATAII odpalił, też mam mobo Gigabyte, ale na chipsecie nForce4. Ale pamiętam że jak raz flashowałem BIOS na nowszy i mi nadpisał ustawienia, to miałem identyczną sytuację.

 

To jest nowy DOS, nic w nim sam nie zminiałem, pamiętasz co tobie się naspisało?

Pozatm to spróbuje koaree zainstalować.

----------

## msch

pamietaj, ze gentoo mozna zainstalowac nie tylko z oficjalnego liveCD.

----------

## binas77

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ```
> 04:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
> ```
> ...

 

A uruchom LiveCD 2006.1 z parametrem gentoo all-generic-ide...

I co po tym się dzieje ??

----------

## Xyzk

bez tego wogole zacina sie przy bootowaniu, wiec zawsze tego uzywam.

----------

## Xyzk

Jakby bylo malo- small-gentoo sie zacina zupelnie, z brakiem mozliwosci zmiany czekogolwiek. Kororaa zacina sie w miejscu gdzie poprzednio mialem blad (The root block device is unspecified or not detected) ale poprzednie rozwiazanie nie pomaga... eh :/

----------

## Raku

a użyłeś jakiegoś LiveCD z kernelem 2.6.18?

----------

## noobah

 *Xyzk wrote:*   

> To jest nowy DOS, nic w nim sam nie zminiałem, pamiętasz co tobie się naspisało?
> 
> Pozatm to spróbuje koaree zainstalować.

 

Jaki nowy DOS? Nadpisały mi się wszystkie ustawienia w BIOSie, i musiałem od nowa ustawiać i np.SATAII SUPPORT musiałem ustawić na ENABLED (sic!) Chodzi o to że w biosie TRZEBA ustawić obsługę SATAII, żeby korzystać z tego kontrolera.

Nieważne. Napisz nam czy jakiekolwiek inne  livecd distro (np. slackware - IMHO bardzo dobre liveCD) się odpala, albo czy masz jakiś inny system zainstalowany na tym dysku, an innej partycji, np. Windows? Jeżeli tak, to problem jest z brakiem sterownika twojego kontrolera SATA w jądrze. Jeżeli nie możesz odpalić np. tej KORORY, to prawdopodobnie masz w BIOSie namieszane!

----------

## Xyzk

Tak, uzywalem live cd z kernelem 2.6.18 (chociazby small-gentoo)

Wszystkie distro sie odpalaja, tyle ze wiekszoasc z nich zacina sie w miejscu [url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-503851-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-gigabyte+ga965pdq6.html [/url]. I w nich juz all-generic-ide sprawy nie zalatwia.

W tym dziwnym biosie, niewide zadnej opcji enabled/disabled sataII (wogole.. skakac musze miedzy bios-normal a dual bios i nic znalezc niemoge :/)

Mam windowsa. Chcialem usunac juz przez fdisk.. no ale coz. Korora sie odpala, ale zacina w tym samym momencie co small gentoo. Jakies rady (konkretniejsze, co robic itp)?Last edited by Xyzk on Sat Oct 07, 2006 12:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

Biosy Gigabyte mają ukryte ustawienia dostępne dopiero po wciśnięciu Ctrl+F1 (chyba, obecnie nie mam płyty Gigabyte, ale z tego co pamiętam tak było).

----------

## Xyzk

Ok, znalazlem, ctrl+F1 faktycznie pojawia sie reszta opcji... ale zato mam informacje przy uruchamianiu ze ten DOS obslogoje tylko "cd-rom and hard-drive booting" (nie pytajcie mnie o co chodzi, jedyne co wlaczylem to obsluge myszek i klawiatur USB, oraz zmienilem obok SATA z DISABLED na AHCI (nie bylo opcji ENABLED)

EDITED: Korora znalazle /dev/hde (dzialajace). No to moge partycjonowac :] dziekuje za pomoc.

SKLEJONE:

Ale uruchamia sie normalnie po okolo 3sekundach

od raku: sklejone dwa postyLast edited by Xyzk on Sat Oct 07, 2006 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

